# Έχουν πλάκα τα επίθετα σε -ης



## nickel (Jul 12, 2008)

andy said:


> Εγώ πάλι, τώρα που έσφιξαν οι ζέστες και άρχισαν τα ρεπορτάζ στα λιμάνια, τρελαίνομαι με αυτό το άκλιτο τετραμελής:
> 
> "... με τις τιμές των κυλικείων να έχουν εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη, το κόστος του ταξιδιού για μια *τετραμελής *οικογένεια ανέρχεται σε ..."



Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει επίθετο αυτής της κατηγορίας, ούτε ουσιαστικοποιημένο, που οι γενικές σε -ή να ξεπερνούν τις γενικές σε -ούς στο διαδίκτυο:

του αμφιβληστροειδή - του αμφιβληστροειδούς
του ασθενή - του ασθενούς
του διεθνή - του διεθνούς
τα δεύτερα είναι περισσότερα.

Ακόμα η λόγια γενική καλά κρατεί. Λέει άλλωστε και ο Κριαράς:
Δυσκολία συναντά ο λιγότερο ενημερωμένος όταν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει επίθετα αρχαϊστικής προέλευσης του τύπου _ευθύς, ειλικρινής, ασθενής_, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται στη γλώσσα μας και ως ουσιαστικά. Τέτοια επίθετα, όταν διατηρούν τη χρήση τους ως επιθέτου κλίνονται κατά το αρχαίο πρότυπο: _η ασθενής υπεράσπιση - της ασθενούς υπεράσπισης_. Όταν χρησιμοποιούνται ως ουσιαστικά, θα κλιθούν κατά τα αρχαία πρωτόκλιτα: _το κρεβάτι του ασθενή_. Ένα επίθετο που απαντά μόνο ως επίθετο, θα κλιθεί πάντοτε κατά το αρχαίο σύστημα.

Δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ γενική _της *τετραμελή οικογένειας_. Αλλά και άκλιτη αιτιατική, ακόμα πιο δύσκολα...


----------



## sarant (Jul 12, 2008)

Ίσως το μόνο από τα επίθετα σε -ης που έχει ξεπεράσει τον κάβο, δηλ. που η λαϊκή γενική να υπερτερεί σε σχέση με τη λόγια, να είναι το "αυθάδης".
Του αυθάδη έχει περισσότερες γουγλιές από του αυθάδους.


----------



## danae (Jul 12, 2008)

Και για τον θυρεοειδή τι θα πούμε; Του θυρεοειδούς ή του θυρεοειδή; Ομολογώ ότι προτιμώ το πρώτο.Είναι επίθετο (θυρεοειδής αδένας) αλλά λειτουργεί και ως ουσιαστικό. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Μια και ανακάλυψα ότι έχει μείνει αναπάντητο το ερώτημα για τον _θυρεοειδή_ και εκκρεμεί και το θέμα με τον _αστεροειδή_...



Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές μας έχουν απασχολήσει τα εις -ής, αλλά επανάληψη μήτηρ μαθήσεως (): Ο αστεροειδής, _του αστεροειδούς_ — όχι _του *αστεροειδή_.





sarant said:


> Μερικοί από εμάς διαφωνούμε σ' αυτό, ιδίως όταν (όπως εδώ) το επίθετο έχει ουσιαστικοποιηθεί. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι και η παρά λίγο σχολική γραμματική του Γυμνασίου το παραδέχεται.



Η δική μου άποψη:
Η γενική του ενικού του ουσιαστικοποιημένου αρσενικού των δικατάληκτων επιθέτων σε -ης μπορεί να είναι και αρχαιόκλιτη και προσαρμοσμένη στη δημοτική, δηλαδή και _του ασθενή_ και _του ασθενούς_. Ομοίως: _του αστεροειδούς_ ή _του αστεροειδή_, _του θυρεοειδούς_ ή _του θυρεοειδή_, _του Έλληνα διεθνή_ ή _του Έλληνα διεθνούς_. Κοιτάμε και στο Γκουγκλ για να δούμε τις τάσεις της αγοράς αν δεν μας βοηθάει το αφτί μας.

Δεν ισχύει για τα θηλυκά: _της Διεθνούς, της ασθενούς_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

Στη Βασική Γραμματική της Ελληνικής (ΙΕΛ) υπάρχει η εξής σημείωση για τα επίθετα σε -ης/-ής (σελ. 66-68 τού pdf):

Η γενική ενικού των επιθέτων αυτών στα αρσενικά χρησιμοποιείται ορισμένες φορές, κυρίως στον καθημερινό λόγο, με την κατάληξη –_η_. Λέμε, για παράδειγμα, _του διεθνή παίχτη_, _του ειλικρινή ανθρώπου_ κ.λπ.

Δεν γίνεται διάκριση ανάλογα με την τυχόν χρήση τους σε θέση ουσιαστικού.

Για τα θηλυκά βλ. κ. η διεθνής, της διεθνούς ή της *διεθνής;.


----------

